# Primitive Arrow Penetration



## Flint Arrow (Oct 23, 2016)

Shot this small doe hunting water oaks last week. I did not make a good shot. My safety strap was too high and I had a camera arm making me lean out and twist my body out of form. I should have passed up the shot but sometimes that primitive urge to "throw the spear" takes over and there is no turning back. The "Hunt Gods" were with me and my arrow hit the deer dead center the neck bone. Needless to say she died almost instantly. The unheated Texas flint point almost came out the over side. The point was not damaged. You can chip this raw flint without heat treating. This was high grade creamy colored flint I collected last spring in south Texas. The river cane arrow was 430 grains and the bow was 48 pound Osage. This arrow flew true and straight and I believe this is much more important for penetration than great bow power. I have the neck bone in an ant bed as of now letting them do a good cleaning so I can place this on my mantle. Here is a photo of the point before hunt and the doe and neck bone. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2016)

That is cool, thanks for the pics! People sell stone points short nowadays, but they work as well as they ever have. Reminds me of that pic I saw once of a big Calf Creek point buried to the barbs in a _Bison occidentalis_ skull.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 23, 2016)

Thats awesome right there!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 23, 2016)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtala (Oct 23, 2016)

cool pic and it will make a nice trophy of the hunt.

I've had over a dozen flint kills and have found flint points in general to be killers...and raw Texas cherts to be some of the best...and strongest/sharpest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2016)

Good shooting, Thad. Congratulations on another kill.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good shooting, Thad. Congratulations on another kill.



X 2 ...


----------



## dpoole (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrad on another with true primitive


----------



## riverbank (Oct 28, 2016)

Good stuff. Nice job sir


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 29, 2016)

I understand taking the shot when it presents itself. I also agree with good arrow flight being critical to penetration. I have had similar experience with raw butterscotch Flint river. Kentucky blue has similar qualities.


----------

